# تصميم فيلا مع شقق خلفيه الرجاء ابداء ارائكم واقتراحاتكم



## abuabooody (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني بعد تعب شديد وبعد تصاميم عده استقريت على التصميم هذا وباذن الله بعتمده بس قلت خلني اخذ رائي المهندسين اصحاب الخبره واتمنى ان لا تبخلوا علي باي ملاحظات او اقتراحات.

الارض مساحتها 575 متر تم عمل التصميم عباره عن فيلا في الواجهه والخلفيه شقق.

دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق واتمنى ان لا تبخلوا علينا من خبراتكم وملاحظاتكم

الدور الارضي
http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-12-04/1323041479791.jpg





الدور الاول
http://im14.gulfup.com/2011-12-04/1323041479202.jpg


----------



## abuabooody (5 ديسمبر 2011)

للرفع يا اخوااااان


----------



## abuabooody (6 ديسمبر 2011)

للرفع يا اخواااااان


----------



## ولد صلالة (14 ديسمبر 2011)

تصميم جميل الله يوفقك بس عندي استفسار نسبة البناء الاجمالي كم ؟؟؟


----------

